# Animated Smileys



## jEEb (Nov 26, 2002)

i vote yes

none picture smiley ( i just show u poll not about this)




























something like this


----------



## D2_ (Nov 26, 2002)

yeah there r like one or two animated smilies. i know where to dig up some of those aswell. although sometimes when a page has too many of those, it would make a page load up way too long.


----------



## jEEb (Nov 26, 2002)

i see what u mean


----------



## jEEb (Nov 26, 2002)

d2 can use lots of this so does kivan and alex and shaun and a lot of people, not only mods and admins


----------



## Dranzer (Nov 26, 2002)

Animated Smiley's are cool but, the work involved in keeping them up is hard. But I did vote yes for it.. 

Even though I know this because I use to host a forum for a Gaming clan. and it was like every 2 weeks they would mess up due to code updates.


----------



## Vince989 (Nov 26, 2002)

If there could be a bank of smileys, it would be GREAT! For instance, I don't know who had it, but there was a smiley drinking beer, and I thought it was pretty cool... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Animations can be great to express more than a facial expression... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And God knows I'd use them a LOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- ViNcE989


----------



## D2_ (Nov 26, 2002)

i believe the smilies for emug is still up in the ftp.


----------



## Djammer (Nov 26, 2002)

they're cool!

I think some of the smiles are animated anyway aren't they?












Cheers,


----------



## neocat (Nov 26, 2002)

yes...


----------



## jEEb (Nov 28, 2002)

3-4 i think are animated it would be cool to have ones just like d2's forums


----------



## Synbios (Dec 5, 2002)

yep


----------



## jEEb (Dec 6, 2002)

we need kivans permission tho


----------

